#  MPEG4 >  >   mpeg4 Silver HD-200.

## firewalker

.  ,        .      ~20 . ' ,        rebranded .         firmwares;

*DVB-MPEG-83G* Ver3.1 20120630.

*http://tinyurl.com/aepotgh
*
To menu ( ):

----------


## primeras

.
  . ...
www.AVclub.gr   ;

----------


## Serafeim Karakostas

Mstar 7818, ,  ,  edision mini triton + hd.

----------


## firewalker

UTF-8.    8859-7  .    .

       AC3 .    ACC   AC3   (   AC3 ).   Media Player... .

----------

